

A player set their username to "Google" - What should our policy be? - ggwarpig

http://ispyapp.com/profile/google/<p>This is the first occurrence we've had of a player setting their username to an obviously trademarked term.  Considering the recent Tumbler controversy (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1129450) and this community's insight into these types of issues it seemed appropriate to ask for some feedback.  Thanks.
======
zephjc
I don't think there is any reason to make them change it unless Google
complains (unlikely; I am guessing Tumblr is much more visible than
ispyapp.com) - I couldn't find any ToS for signup about appropriate usernames.

You might want to inform the user that using trademarked names is frowned upon
and offer to change their username, that if Google threatened your site over
it, you might have no choice but to change it, and you don't want to make a
dick move and just change or delete the account

~~~
ggwarpig
Seems like a simple and reasonable approach. Thanks.

------
Wilco
google is a trademarked term but it is a also a scientific term describing a
certain number. It is illegal to use the name 'google' for business but not as
a name. Again, it also is a word to describe a certain number.

~~~
Frazzydee
No, that's googol.

